
How to conduct penetration testing and vulnerability assessment - somizero
https://www.jobportals.net/2020/08/i-will-conduct-penetration-testing-and.html
======
somizero
Test your web application to discover and fix all the security issues before
cybercriminals exploit them!

I will conduct a professional penetration testing and vulnerability assessment
of your web application (with or without authentication to your password-
restricted areas in your application).

You will receive a detailed report listing all of my findings and mitigation
recommendations (guidance on how to resolve the discovered security issues).

------
jobportals
Thank you

